# Oulton Park - 17/1/09 Pics - 56k No, Does anybody still use 56k :/



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Guys n Gals

Just want to share some of my pics from my first track day (only as a spectator but still the first!) Jimbobs supra is the one on the track, only one, i thought there might have been more.

Just in case anybody is interested pics were taken with a Nikon d60 with the standard VR lens, and a Polarising filter was used for some shots.

Took over 600 pictures and probably 15 or so decent pics out of them haha, so here they are:


























































































































































Hope you enjoy them as much as i do, cus i was f**king freezing all day 

Ric


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pics especialy love the one of the escort cosworth :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Some good pics :thumb:

my brothers going there got a rallydrive booked I might go up and see if I can get some pics myself,I'd be very happy if they came out this good


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks for comments  i took over 600 pictures and these were the best, but thats photography  lol


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

lovely pics, the white Evo and Escort Cosworth are gorgeous.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Are these all handheld? or on a tripod?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

All handheld, had the tripod with me but never used it was too bloody cold


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

thats the nature of motorsport! I can take 7-800 pics on a track day/motorsport event no problems, all hand held as well, and i may only get 20 - 30 pics* i *really like but other people have had CD's with hundreds that they have liked off me - i guess sometimes we are our own worst critic's


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Excellent shots :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Top pics - Reminds me that I should get to Oulton Park more often espcailly as its down the road from me (almost walking distance)


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

excellent pics, loving the Evo, Supra and GTR... wouldnt mind a blast in that GSXR powered caterham looking thing either !


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice images. I would definitely have gone if I knew the track day was on. The weather was great for it too!

Hopefully next time!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

oops exceeded my bandwidth a bit now  they should be back soonish


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

Hi, Your right it was bloody cold i was there for 5 hours, I would comment on your pics but they have gone.


----------

